# Custom exhaust system?



## jd21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Someone has already installed a custom exhaust system? 
I don't want to wait magnaflow.
If you have PLEASE can you send me some photos???

Thanks!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

No one on here has yet, not that I remember

edit: excluding ZZP who installed a cutout. Not sure that's really clasified as custom exhaust...


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

yea not that i know of I'm sure someone is working on a custom exhaust its just a matter of time before someone has one


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

This will be my first exhaust upgrade...


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Just order a muffler and have a muffler shop do the piping. I don't get why people pay $400-$700 for a bolt on system that you'll never see. Unless you live up north where rust eats away exhaust piping.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

BigSlim said:


> Just order a muffler and have a muffler shop do the piping. I don't get why people pay $400-$700 for a bolt on system that you'll never see. Unless you live up north where rust eats away exhaust piping.


I agree. Get the muffler you want and swig by the shop. Any competent shop can bend tubing to make a "custom exhaust".


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

BigSlim said:


> Just order a muffler and have a muffler shop do the piping. I don't get why people pay $400-$700 for a bolt on system that you'll never see. Unless you live up north where rust eats away exhaust piping.


x2. Same can be said with the power side of it too.

$20k car and a $300 intake that gets me 10hp on a ride that only has 140 chp to start with?
I personally cant bring myself to do that.


----------

